# A Healthy AND Delicious Diet?



## Chrissy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok the problem I've always had in keeping a healthy and nutritious diet is the fact that I am very picky with food. I only eat certain veggies and I only eat chicken. No fish or red meat whatsoever. Can you guys tell me about some easy dishes I can make that are both healthy and delicious?  

I do eat a lot of nuts which I hear is good for you!

Thanks!


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

Chrissy13 said:


> Ok the problem I've always had in keeping a healthy and nutritious diet is the fact that I am very picky with food. I only eat certain veggies and I only eat chicken. No fish or red meat whatsoever. Can you guys tell me about some easy dishes I can make that are both healthy and delicious?
> 
> I do eat a lot of nuts which I hear is good for you!
> 
> Thanks!



Hello Chrissie13 and a warm welcome to DC.  

Can you tell us what veggies you enjoy? That will help loads - and do you like rice, couscous (healthy foodles too) and possibly any oriental cuisine? I'd be pleased to help you. Can you eat onions, by the way?

Linux


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 18, 2010)

Chicken Sausage cooked and crumbled...
Onion,Cubanelle(sweet pepper),Garlic all chopped and cooked..
once all cooked and incorperated together...Food Process all..
Add in and mix Ricotta,Mozzarella and Parmesan.
Stuff uncooked shells is easier
Put in a lasagna tray.
Put 28 oz. diced tomatoes and 14 oz. tomato sauce. in a pan heat to a simmer.
Pour over uncooked manicotti.
Bake 350 for approx. 30 min.
1 stuffed manicotti is filling...noodles are high in carbs...just eat small portion...
delish


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Linux said:


> Hello Chrissie13 and a warm welcome to DC.
> 
> Can you tell us what veggies you enjoy? That will help loads - and do you like rice, couscous (healthy foodles too) and possibly any oriental cuisine? I'd be pleased to help you. Can you eat onions, by the way?
> 
> Linux



Hey Linux thanks for the warm welcome 

I should tell you I am rather new to cooking so any good tips you can give me would be great! 

I like carrots, peppers (LOVE peppers), cauliflower (raw) broccoli (raw) and probably a few others that I can't think of! haha I LOVE rice cooked in any form and yes I do like oriental cuisine. However, I am not a big fan of onions, unless they are raw then I can sort of handle that lol  Green onions are alright!


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Detroit Remedy said:


> Chicken Sausage cooked and crumbled...
> Onion,Cubanelle(sweet pepper),Garlic all chopped and cooked..
> once all cooked and incorperated together...Food Process all..
> Add in and mix Ricotta,Mozzarella and Parmesan.
> ...



That sounds delicious thanks! I really do love noodles so its hard to just eat a small portion :/ Unfortunately carbs go straight to my mid section!


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

Chrissy13 said:


> Hey Linux thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> I should tell you I am rather new to cooking so any good tips you can give me would be great!
> 
> I like carrots, peppers (LOVE peppers), cauliflower (raw) broccoli (raw) and probably a few others that I can't think of! haha I LOVE rice cooked in any form and yes I do like oriental cuisine. However, I am not a big fan of onions, unless they are raw then I can sort of handle that lol  Green onions are alright!



Well, onions play an important part in cooking, because they impart a flavour that many dishes would otherwise sadly lack. Also, onions especially the sweet red ones, or the lovely mild Spanish ones aren't too invasive. I used to live in Greece, so have some wonderful dishes using peppers.. I'll look them out shortly and tag 'em onto your thread.


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

*Traditional Greek recipes from the Dodecanese islands of the Mediterranean*​

*Greek Grilled Marinated Chicken  *

1 cup olive oil 
¼ cup fresh lemon juice 
4 garlic cloves, mashed to a paste 
2 tablespoons dried oregano, crumbled 
2 to 3 pound chicken, cut into serving pieces 

Rinse and pat dry chicken pieces. 
In a large shallow dish, whisk together the oil, lemon juice, garlic & oregano with salt & pepper to taste.
Add chicken and turn to coat. Let marinate for 2 days, covered and chilled. 
Turn chicken pieces twice each day. Drain chicken pieces, reserving marinade. 
Grill skin side down over glowing coals ,basting with marinade for 30-35 minutes, turning once (chicken breast should be just springy to the touch). 
Transfer the chicken breasts to a platter to keep warm. Continue grilling remaining chicken for about 10 more minutes or until thigh meat is tender.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
My Greek Summer Chicken Kebabs 

1 ½-2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts 

2-3 lemons, juice of 
¼ cup fresh oregano, chopped 
¼ cup fresh mint, chopped 
10-15 mint leaves (additional) 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
½ teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon pepper 
1 large red onion 

If using wooden or bamboo skewers soak at least 1/2 hour in advance. 

Prepare grill to med-high heat. Cube chicken breasts into approximately 1.5" pieces. 
Place in a zip lock bag and ¼ cup oil, chopped herbs, lemon juice (reserve about 1 tsp juice set aside), garlic salt and pepper. 
Press out as much air as you can and seal. Allow meat to marinate for about 15-20 minutes. (Reserve 2 tablespoons oil for brushing while grilling). 

In a small bowl whisk 2 tbs olive oil and 1 tsp lemon juice. 
Cut onion into large (1" chunks for skewering. Skewer a piece of onion, a piece of chicken then a mint leaf. Continue repeating this pattern until the skewer is nearly full.
(Do not push pieces together they should be a little loose on the skewer.) 
Grill over medium high heat (or medium high coals) turning occasionally and brushing with olive oil/lemon mixture until chicken is cooked through and juices run clear. 

Very nice served with rice pilaf and/or some grilled eggplant. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chicken Souvlaki *


1-2 pounds chicken breast 
1-third cup Olive oil 
1-third cup lemon juice, fresh squeezed 
¼ cup red wine vinegar 
½ onion, grated 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon Oregano 
2 dried red chillies 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
¾ teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon black pepper 
Metal or wooden skewers 
Pita or flatbread 

Pound the chicken with a mallet to tenderize and give them an even thickness. Trim away visible fat and tendons. Cut the chicken into strips crosswise about an inch wide. Whisk the rest of the ingredients together. Marinate in a large Ziploc bag or bowl in the refrigerator a couple of hours before cooking or the morning of. If using wooden skewers soak in water for a half hour or so before grilling. Skewer each piece twice lengthwise. Grill on all sides until cooked through. Serve on warm pita with tzatziki sauce and dressing. 


*Tzatziki Sauce*

1 cup Greek yogurt 
1 cucumber, peeled, seeded, and diced small 
1 clove of garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons lemon juice, fresh squeezed 
1 tablespoon fresh dill 
Sea salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste 

Drain your Greek yogurt in a strainer lined with cheesecloth or a paper towel for a few hours before or overnight. Combine all the ingredients together. Cover and refrigerate for an hour or two before serving. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Piperies Gemistes - Stuffed Peppers *

This traditional Greek dish was intended to feed an average Greek family including Grandpa and Grandma.  

2 lbs ground chicken - though this recipe originally calls for - ground lean ground beef 
12 red peppers, washed, tops cut and inside cored 
2 medium onions, diced 
1-3rd cup olive oil 
3 cloves of garlic, minced 
½ cup of fresh parsley, finely chopped 
½ cup of fresh dill, finely chopped 
2 teaspoons fresh mint, finely chopped 
1 cup of good tomato sauce 
¼ cup Arborio rice 
salt and pepper to taste 

Wash then cut the tops off your peppers. Hollow out the peppers to rid them of 
any ribs or seeds. Put aside. 

Place a large skillet on your stove and heat under medium high heat. Pour in your 
olive oil then add the onions and garlic and lower to medium heat and simmer for 
10 minutes to soften the onions. 

Add your parsley, dill, mint and the tomato sauce and simmer until most of the liquid is gone and you have a thick mixture. Take off the heat and allow to cool 
for 5 minutes. 

Add your rice and ground chicken to the onion/herb mixture and mix everything using a wooden spoon. Add 2 teaspoons of salt and pepper and mix. To ensure the seasoning is correct, take a spoonful of the mixture and fry it or cook it in the microwave to taste for seasoning. Afterwards, adjust the seasoning in the mixture to your liking. 

Using a spoon, stuff your peppers and line the bottom of a roasting pot. Pour 1 cup of water over the peppers and place them in a preheated 375F oven for 1 hour.


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 18, 2010)

when it comes to eating healthy there is alot to learn...
Eating small portions is great..Its all about digestion.
If you are not digesting your food..you are not utilizing it.
Try not to drink alot when you eat because you dilute your hydrochloric acid
which is trying to break down your food,and now your food is floating in all tha liquid...
This is the hardest....Try not to combine protein with startch in your meals....thats a bad food combination...well i guess some people are gifted they can combine alot of things...
When i eat bigger meals i take a digestive enzyme to help or do a shot of cider vinegar...
Also chew your food because you have digestive enzymes in your saliva...
You could think your eating healthy but if you are not digesting your food properly...what good is it.... )
cook with good oils and good fats.....cocnut oil,olive oil...amish butter...
try not to use veggie oils they are not very stable to heat,oxygen or light...and alot of them have deodorizers in them because they go rancid...rancid oil is free radicals...free radicals invites bad news....well hope ive helped...look for food combining chart it will help you......wrap tuna in romaine instead of bread...


----------



## jackjonson (Aug 19, 2010)

Chrissy13 said:


> Ok the problem I've always had in keeping a healthy and nutritious diet is the fact that I am very picky with food. I only eat certain veggies and I only eat chicken. No fish or red meat whatsoever. Can you guys tell me about some easy dishes I can make that are both healthy and delicious?
> 
> I do eat a lot of nuts which I hear is good for you!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Chrissy hope to be helpful.
Do you eat cheese?
Because you can try a Caprese. Caprese is an italian dish: you have to cut tomatoes eand mozzarella in small slices! Then put them in a dish first a tomatoes and then a slice of mozzarella, untill you finish slices.
Then it's great if you have a good olive oil! Put oil, salt and oregano over the caprese!

Delicious!


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 19, 2010)

Detroit Remedy said:


> ...Try not to drink alot when you eat because you dilute your hydrochloric acid which is trying to break down your food,and now your food is floating in all tha liquid...When i eat bigger meals i take a digestive enzyme to help or do a shot of cider vinegar...cook with good oils and good fats.....cocnut oil,olive oil...amish butter...try not to use veggie oils they are not very stable to heat,oxygen or light...and alot of them have deodorizers in them because they go rancid...rancid oil is free radicals...free radicals invites bad news...


*...who knew?* ...and just when I thought I knew-it-all. Thank you for you other suggestion I didn't quote as well.

*...but wait*...coconut oil is good for you? What about all it's saturated fats and transfats? It's bad for the heart. When coconut oil is hydrogenated it becomes a transfat from what I've read.

.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

jackjonson said:


> Hi Chrissy hope to be helpful.
> Do you eat cheese?
> Because you can try a Caprese. Caprese is an italian dish: you have to cut tomatoes eand mozzarella in small slices! Then put them in a dish first a tomatoes and then a slice of mozzarella, untill you finish slices.
> Then it's great if you have a good olive oil! Put oil, salt and oregano over the caprese!
> ...




Yes, I love cheese. But I thought too much cheese is bad for you. Is this true?


----------

